# Lexapro / Ativan



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

**


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Side effects of SSRIs like Lexapro such as nausea/stomach issues/drowsiness tend to go away within 1-2 weeks of sustained use. If it causes you nausea, take it with food. If it causes you drowsiness, take it at bedtime. Sexual side effects and weight/appetite changes take a lot longer to go away, months maybe even years(assuming your still taking the medication).

What is your Ativan dosing schedule like? and what dose are you on?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I will be on only 1 mg dose, twice a day. It isn't the sublingual kind, and says it can take an hour to take effect. I am hoping to only take it closer to bedtime for obvious reasons.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ativan doesnt work like an anti-depressant and has to be used prior to an anxiety provoking situation. Taking it at night will just put you to sleep and wont treat any anxiety throughout the day.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

irishK said:


> I had to go to a doctor at a walk in clinic this morning because I know I need help before my appointment coming up with my GP. I sat crying in the parking lot before I could even go in, and cried during the appointment. Just complete exhaustion in every capacity and I had to use all of my strength to really even go in. Things have been hitting me hard lately. I am generally not a crier but my emotions have been getting the better of me and I hit a dark time this past week.


:hug

Ativan is the worse benzo imo. It actually made me more irritable and my SA worse. I would try to push for something that'll actually help you like klonopin or valium. There's definitely a potential risk of dependency for all benzos and it is wise of you to watch how you dose (as needed of course). Unfortunately I can't give you any advice on lexapro because I personally didn't stay very long on it. I do know that it has been shown to be one of the best antidepressants out there :yes Also, lexapro shouldn't have any negative side effects when combined with a benzo at all.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have never been on ativan so I cant comment, but lexapro did not go well for me ( its different for everyone) but I hope it works for you.

I am so sorry that you have been having a difficult time lately. I find it really sad that a person as amazing and talented as you has to suffer so much. Where the justice in the world. Anyway I dont know too much about the meds but good luck anyway.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

irishK said:


> I should ask for Klonopin or valium instead? I was under the impression that these meds are more difficult to come off of. Maybe I was mistaken. I'll talk tp my doctor when I go in. Thanks for sharing your side effects. I'll watch for them.


From my experience, kpns can last 6-9 hours and Valium even more. You should also know that driving can be a big difficulty with these benzos. I almost got into several accidents that I normally wouldn't while driving on benzos. Yes, they can be difficult to come off of because of dependency and the withdrawal can be very harsh. No problem I hope whatever you end up taking works out for you


----------



## lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

Im on 10 mg lexapro for more than a month now, loss of appetite is still here  lost lot of fat ok, but lots of muscle too  yes sex drive decreases a lot, doc gave me some viagra works wonderful, but still it takes long time to get orgasm on lex.


----------



## UngEffects (Jul 31, 2010)

I started taking Lexapro recently. In the past I was on Setraline and Bupropion but the sexual side effects from the Setraline were overwhelming and weren't offset by the Bupropion like I had hoped. They say you have to keep trying different meds until one works right? So far with the Lexapro I'm fine except really tired. It's been a few weeks and hoping it goes away. I found this page Lexapro Fatigue and thinking of asking my doctor for Modafinil/Provigil. If there's few or no side effects then what's the harm? If the tiredness isn't gone in a week I'll probably ask him about it.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

Lorazepam is the most powerfull benzo I think. It can be compared to nuclear weapons on battelfield - use it only if You really must. I cannot understand people which are taking lorazepam regulary. It is very addictiv and in long term it makes your anxiety worse, just like alkohol.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Ativan is very good for physical anxiety. It has strong sedative / muscle relaxant effects so it's good for sleeping too, but holy amnesia. My memory is shot.


----------



## lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

Too bad you quit lexapro :um appetite loss gets better in some time and i have to say quitting mirtazapine i lost my sa completely, lexapro helps a lot with the mirtazapine withdrawal, im taking lexapro late in the day, i feel best when sober, when i take lex i get tired, a little high and weaker socially thus more anxious, but during the day when more sober im a lot more confident than regular people socially now, yes feels great to be without this sa crap!! even with the huge mirtazapine withdrawals its all worth it.


----------

